# Probably a silly question :/



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay this is probably a silly question as I've kept mice for a long time but here goes.
I've got 2 at the moment, they're fairly big mice and I've always stuck to the same types of bedding in the past. I was in the shop today and saw some natural-wool type bedding and it did say on the pack that it's suitable for mice so I thought I'd pick it up, especially since it's getting colder now (They're in my room but my room can get quite cold sometimes) Is it alright to use it with them? I know you can't use it with pinkies but I'm unsure about whether you can use it with adult mice. I did read on here somewhere that someone used it with their adult mice but I can't remember who it was or where I saw the post >.<


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

is it shavings or card or what? all depends, shavings no, otherwise i don't think it matters


----------



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

It's like fluffy woolly stuff for them to nest in


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If it is like cotton, like raw cotton from the plant, then it is fine. If it is synthetic and made from plastics or something, it can kill them.


----------



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

It says on the packet that it's 100% natural wool and it does feel a lot different to normal cotton wool and it breaks up easier too.
I just want to make sure I'm not putting them at major risk. I'd hate for something to happen to them through my own fault :/


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Could you take a photo of the material?


----------



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry it's not the best of pictures. Had to take it using my phone >.<
but that's what it looks like, I don't know if you can see in the pic but it's a bit fleecier than cotton wool

EDIT: Oh wow! Sorry about the image size xD


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I looks like it would be fine. It looks like sheep's wool, or something very natural, and not synthetic and dangerous.


----------



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping, you've definitely put my mind at rest


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, that looks like the stuff i have used and it seemed to be fine, something nice and warm for them to snuggle in. ive actually ran out and want some more but its a bit of a drive to the pet shop i originally got it from


----------

